# Name of an Italian Science Fiction/Fantasy Movie



## Whitestar (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a friend who is searching for an italian science fiction/fantasy animation movie that was made sometime in the 1980s. The story is set in the future and its about a scientist called Tristan, who invents a sort of prediction device and becomes famous. And since everybody had this device, life became boring. Then creatures from the invisible world, whose queen was dying, appear in order to talk to Tristan and persuade him to destroy the device. Their food is a laugh, so they laugh to the human stupidity. But since humans have prediction devices, theres no more stupidity or unpredictable mistakes. As a result, the invisible creatures are now basically dying from hunger. 

My friend said that he watched this animation movie a couple of times when he was a kid. He still remembers it, especially the music. He recalls that the movie was not in english and says that he remembers shouting "La Wera" in the movie (which means The War).

Does anyone know the title of this movie?

Whitestar


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry. Can't help you with this one, but I've moved this post to a section where more folk might see it and (perhaps) give you the name of the film you seek


----------

